# Cognac or brandy substitute?



## carrots (Mar 1, 2003)

Help! The zucchini bread I have in the oven calls for a glaze made with 1/4 cup of brandy or cognac---which I would not like to use. What would make a good substitute? Thanks !


----------



## ~member~ (May 23, 2002)

Ew! Sorry, I never have liked zucchini breads with glazes. The zucchini bread all by itself is delicious enough for me.


----------



## carrots (Mar 1, 2003)

I have never had a glazed bread before, so I was willing to try.


----------



## ~member~ (May 23, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *carrots* 
I have never had a glazed bread before, so I was willing to try.

I think if you type in "cognac substitute' on Allrecipes.com, they might have that information.


----------

